
Show HN: A weekly curated list of links from around the web - awhittam
https://www.thedialtone.com/
======
737013
I really appreciate the tone end editorial choice of these selections. Strikes
me as having a mix of military, intelligence, startup and code bent to it --
maybe that's just my reading, but it suits me. And there's not just "1 page of
links" there's a whole 20. I actually went looking for a subscribe button. But
it's sort of ... better ... I guess from a product point of view that you
don't have one...because, you know, when people feel that resistance in the
course of achieving their goal, they want it more. I thought...I'm gonna come
back and check this. Being an active participant...somehow makes a product I
already want even more desirable...than just being a passive consumer.

And starting each one of with a great quote is a really interesting idea. It
gets my mind thinking -- and then makes me more receptive or interested in the
links.

Anyway, thanks for sharing! I look forward to it continuing.

~~~
awhittam
Thanks for great feedback!

------
ramkarthikk
Like the minimal look and the first set of links. You should add a newsletter
where you send these links to the list subscribers. Not sure how many users
would bookmark and keep returning every week to check, with the amount of
curation sites available these days.

~~~
awhittam
Thanks for great feedback! I am looking into the newsletter idea.

